# Porter Cable 4215 Miniature Dovetail Template



## harpone (Feb 6, 2013)

I would like to make some small boxes using my Bosch Colt router. Can I do so with this template without buying the PC Dovetail Jig ($150+)?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Won't be as easy as using the jig, but it could be done. In the Reference section of Router Forums you should find a copy of the manual for the PC Dovetail Jig (http://www.routerforums.com/porter-cable/44724-pc-a24602-4210-4212-4216-dovetail-jig.html), in that manual they provide instruction on how to mount the templates to a board for use without the jig (it's there for those who wish to do more than 12" width). The supplemental manual is pretty cool too. 

If i recall correctly--those templates run in the ball park of $75-$80 each. If that's right, the rest of the full kit looks a little less pricey. I'm still on the fence as to whether to sell mine--much as i like my Incra stuff, i still find the PC Dovetail Jig to be quicker to set up for me. Then again, i'm not normal!!

earl


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I think your normal Earl I use the PC cause its easier


----------

